# Heritage Arms new 32 H&R Mag Rough Rider.



## abrannon (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone seen one yet?  If so what do you think about it?

It is supposed to be the .22 Rough Rider just chambered in .32.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't seen one in the .32 caliber yet.  

I do have one of the Heritage Arms Rough Rider Model #RR22MB6 that has a 6.5" barrel with the dual cylinders for .22LR and also the .22 Magnum caliber.  It is a heavy gun for the caliber involved, whereas, my Colt Frontier Scout with the dual cylinders is much lighter.  Both of these guns shoot excellent and are very accurate at 30 yard targets.  I use my Colt w/magnum cylinder a lot when walking in the woods because I can use the first two rounds of "snake/rat shot" ammo and the rest with CCI Maxi-Mag HP 22WMR JHP 40 Grain hollow point which is an awesome bullet.  While walking on my property, due to the possibility of a hog encounter, I regularly carry my Colt, and also two .40 cal Glocks.  

I would prefer to have the .22 caliber gun instead of a .32 caliber because of the cost and the easy availability of the .22 caliber.  I know that the .32 caliber ammo is hard to find and it is a lot more expensive when you can find some.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw a few at the farmers market gun show a little while back looked ok to me


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't hunt with a handgun. So the rough rider is to big [long], to carry ccw.


----------

